

Watch 4chan destroy a website in real-time - austenallred
http://lpushx.com

======
avinassh
I think this is the thread which started it all:
[http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/48943329/4chan-
clone](http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/48943329/4chan-clone)

------
ljk
wow that's sad, just discovered the site earlier today from a comment here
[1], and now it's being abused. This is why we can't have nice things

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254)

~~~
austenallred
It'll be back after the weekend

~~~
ljk
looks like it's down already, hopefully it comes back

~~~
austenallred
They said they're pulling it offline for the weekend

~~~
ljk
Ah, I missed that announcement

